# Mine...sortta



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I don't know if there's a "rule" about posting if the cats aren't your own. But these were at the sanctuary where I volunteer, and I go down there 3 or 4 times a week and take care of these cats... so they almost seem like they're mine - I was also responsible for making sure they got taken care of the other days I wasn't there.
Yesterday, found out they all had some sort of contagious virus, and even if not currently symptomatic would eventually become so with painful mouths. So before they got worse, or gave it to anybody else, they were "set free".

Big Boy - Now he can go exploring all sorts of places without getting "trapped" behind a door and waiting for a human to let him back into the other area.

Angel - Unlike her brother Big Boy, she stayed put because she liked the attention/pettings of people passing by as she lounged around.

Shy - Now he can soak more sunbeams than will ever fit through the infirmary skylight.

Darla - Now she won't have to go on a diet! (she was HUGE)

Sasha - Now she can have plenty of her own space/territory and not hassle with sharing food bowls with everybody else.

Brutus - Also likes to have plenty of his own space, and now won't have to be "crowded".

KitKat - Dunno what she liked (didn't know her very long), but in a much better place than being cooped up in a small room with half a dozen other cats!

Tia - Won't have to hide all the time from Sasha and Brutus.

Cara - Better place now, no more suffering with whatever she had physically or emotionally anymore (didn't know her very long either, and hardly ever saw her because she was always hiding away in a corner)

Gabriel - No more pain! (he was the worst, and the whole reason I finally got approval to go to the vet)


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I understand your pain so much Vivid Dawn. When I worked at a shelter I saw those cats as *my* babies. I was their mother until someone else came for them. And I knew for some of them I would be the last mother they ever knew. 

I know you must be hurting and feeling like you've lost some of your own. I am sending virtual hugs your way. And I have no doubt you've got 10 little hearts on the other side, sending love your way and gratitude. Filling them with the joy of knowing that on this side there is someone that misses them and carries them in their heart. Rest in peace sweet babies~


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! Sorry to hear about those cats. I get along with many pets in my life that people had even though they aren't mine. Now the cats you watch are in a much better place.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Awww...that's so sad. Rest peacefully, little ones.


----------



## jbishop928 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm sorry. atback


----------

